# How many rocks does your town have?



## Jordandelion (Sep 1, 2013)

Kinda curious as to how many or how few rocks there are in other people's towns, as well as the average. Or does every town have the same number? Gem rock doesn't count. I have seven, only one of them is not out of the way. (Right in front of the bridge by the waterfall, ugh...)


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Sep 1, 2013)

I think I have seven too...it may be variant, though.


----------



## Mint (Sep 1, 2013)

I have seven as well.


----------



## Lin (Sep 1, 2013)

Seven here also!


----------



## Touko (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't count mine. So....*cough* Seven as well I think. Maybe or maybe not.


----------



## Jordandelion (Sep 1, 2013)

Hm, so I guess most towns have 7? Wild World gave me different amounts of rocks each save file, so I thought New Leaf would be the same.


----------



## Red-Panda (Sep 1, 2013)

I only have 6! So it's not all the same after all.


----------



## Aquadirt (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I've only got five.  They're not TOO in the way or anything.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 1, 2013)

Seven.

I wish I could bomb every single one of 'em. ~_~


----------



## Lurrdoc (Sep 1, 2013)

I think I only have 5. o.o


----------



## Wish (Sep 1, 2013)

5 I think


----------



## Saria Xiao (Sep 1, 2013)

I have 5 and they are thankfully out of the way.


----------



## marylu (Sep 1, 2013)

Only 5


----------



## unravel (Sep 1, 2013)

All I know all towns 7 stones so yeah xP


----------



## radical6 (Sep 1, 2013)

just 5


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 1, 2013)

I have 5, and they're not too in the way tbh.


----------



## Marsupial (Sep 1, 2013)

I've got 7 rocks and each and every one is in an obnoxious location, unfortunately. Wish you could destroy them somehow.


----------



## Mint (Sep 1, 2013)

For those of you with less than 7 rocks, do you have more than one pond?

Ponds might be a factor. I only have one pond.


----------



## Rendra (Sep 1, 2013)

I have 2 games/2 towns. One has 5 rocks the other has 6 rocks. I don't mind where any of them are located.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think I have 2 ponds in each town.


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 1, 2013)

Mint said:


> For those of you with less than 7 rocks, do you have more than one pond?
> 
> Ponds might be a factor. I only have one pond.



Yeah, I was thinking this might be the tradeoff. I've got 5 rocks and 3 ponds.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't know; I posted about having 7 rocks rocks earlier; I have 3 ponds. It may not be anything to do with ponds.


----------



## Sarauh (Sep 1, 2013)

I have 7 and 2 ponds


----------



## Stitched (Sep 1, 2013)

I have six or seven (I don't feel like checking) and three ponds.  Half of my rocks are in terribly inconvenient spots. :c


----------



## Mint (Sep 1, 2013)

Ah, okay. I was thinking that extra ponds took up the space needed for the extra rocks; definitely not the case. Thank you!


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Sep 1, 2013)

I guess I'm pretty lucky in the case of my town; my rocks are in pretty good places.


----------



## mayortash (Sep 1, 2013)

I've only got 5.


----------



## Pixlplume (Sep 1, 2013)

6 rocks in mah town!


----------



## Yokie (Sep 1, 2013)

Seven.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 1, 2013)

7 that are in the goddamn way and two ponds. 


One pond is in the way of my path :|


----------



## Kate86 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have 8 rocks in my town!  *feels special* And I have 4 ponds.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Sep 1, 2013)

Kate86 said:


> I have 8 rocks in my town!  *feels special* And I have 4 ponds.



Does that rock count include the gem rock?


----------



## matoki (Sep 1, 2013)

5. only a couple are in annoying spots. and yeah I also have 3 ponds.


----------



## Piptocrossing (Sep 1, 2013)

i am trying to think.. i know of 5 on top of my head... feel like i have 6 though... for sure not 7 o.o


----------



## Kate86 (Sep 1, 2013)

MarineStorm said:


> Does that rock count include the gem rock?



No, it doesn't. I have one by my campsite, one in front of town gate, one near the Roost, one in front of Town Hall, one behind Retail, one below Town Square, one in front of Chief the wolf's house, and one next to the river. It's actually kind of a pain checking them all everyday. lol


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Sep 1, 2013)

Kate86 said:


> No, it doesn't. I have one by my campsite, one in front of town gate, one near the Roost, one in front of Town Hall, one behind Retail, one below Town Square, one in front of Chief the wolf's house, and one next to the river. It's actually kind of a pain checking them all everyday. lol


Wow. In that case, you're the first person on this thread to have that many rocks! It does sound hard to manage. :<


----------



## lucindaa (Sep 1, 2013)

I've got 5 rocks and 2 ponds
nothing's too inconveniently placed... I'm starting to get a little annoyed at my river though :/


----------



## Jinglefruit (Sep 1, 2013)

O: Didn't realise I have so many, I've got 9 in my main town. (10 counting the gem rock that I'm intently keeping where it is) I'm guessing that the reason it's so high is that I've 2 in 1 "acre" in front of my train station, where as every other town I've seen and the ones I checked while resetting generally had their rocks spaced out 1 per acre. 

I've also got 3 ponds for that matter, but luckily have a non-obstructive river to make up for all this. xP


EDIT: Just checked and I've actually got 9! O:
1 in top left, 2 by station (and the fake 1 too), 1 above plaza, 1 by town hall, 1 below Ed, 1 in the middle of nowhere by my drinking fountain xD, 1 by re-tail and another a bit further down also in middle of nowhere.


----------



## Kuzuryuu (Sep 1, 2013)

too many


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Sep 1, 2013)

Hmm...
2 by Punchy's house
1 by the train tracks
2 by the train station
1 by the event plaza
1 by the town hall

So 7 in all I think. I have one pond, maybe because my river is a bit longer.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 1, 2013)

Kuzuryuu said:


> too many



Dangit.. That was going to be my answer.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Sep 2, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> O: Didn't realise I have so many, I've got 9 in my main town. (10 counting the gem rock that I'm intently keeping where it is) I'm guessing that the reason it's so high is that I've 2 in 1 "acre" in front of my train station, where as every other town I've seen and the ones I checked while resetting generally had their rocks spaced out 1 per acre.
> 
> I've also got 3 ponds for that matter, but luckily have a non-obstructive river to make up for all this. xP
> 
> ...



In that case, you've taken the new record in this thread. @_@ How do you even manage...


----------



## Jinglefruit (Sep 2, 2013)

MarineStorm said:


> In that case, you've taken the new record in this thread. @_@ How do you even manage...



Whoo! xP 
And I don't manage. My gem rock has stayed in place for about 3 weeks, and I have so many flowers no money will come out most of my rocks. They are just little decorations for me. :3


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 2, 2013)

Too many.


----------



## Aquadirt (Sep 2, 2013)

I went through and counted, forgot a rock.  I've got six rocks and one pond.


----------



## Mao (Sep 2, 2013)

Probably 8. Most of them are either right next each other or above or below each other. One is right next to my town plaza. Why.


----------



## Pinny (Sep 2, 2013)

Also got 8 in my town, they like to pair up. I have 5 ponds :3


----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2013)

First town: 7 rocks and two ponds
Second town: 8 rocks and two ponds


----------



## mayortash (Sep 2, 2013)

Whoops. I have 6 rocks, not 5. And two ponds.


----------



## mooferz (Sep 2, 2013)

7 rocks. I really wish there were decorative rocks you could arrange instead of these stupid indestructible ones. ;n;


----------



## Merino (Feb 17, 2015)

While I'm resetting for the perfect town I'll update this post with my findings!
I'm hoping to get a single pond town with 5 rocks. Wish me luck;;
*Town 1:* 10 rocks (including gemrock) 2 pond(s)
*Town 2:* 10 rocks (including gemrock) 2 pond(s)
*Town 3:* 7 rocks (including gemrock) 1 pond(s)
*Town 4:* 9 rocks (including gemrock) 1 pond(s)
*Town 5:* 9 rocks (including gemrock) 1 pond(s)

I decided to keep Town 5 (at least for now) as none of the rocks were in the way of path plots!


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

I think I have 5...


----------



## Money Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Kate86 said:


> I have 8 rocks in my town!  *feels special* And I have 4 ponds.



Woah! You don't find it annoying or anything?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woops I thought that page 3 was the last page... my bad...


----------



## Carina (Feb 17, 2015)

My town has 6 rocks.


----------



## AlwaysTheButler (Feb 17, 2015)

5 rocks and 1 pond! I kinda wish I had more ponds.


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 17, 2015)

I think I have 6-7 rocks.. and 1 pond (or a lake. It's the large size pond)..  Luckily rocks aren't in the way of stuff  

(Woah this thread started in 2013 lol)


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 17, 2015)

Mine has 6 rocks in good locations and 2 ponds in good locations. I got lucky. Only one rock is screwing up where i wanted a bridge but oh well :/


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 17, 2015)

I have about 5 or 6 rocks? and two ponds!
One rock is directly on a path though :c


----------



## witchy (Feb 17, 2015)

i think i have five rocks, and one pond! the ponds pretty big, but yeah, just one.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 17, 2015)

I think I have 6 ? or 5


----------



## Seth Lios (Feb 17, 2015)

I've got nine rocks and three ponds. I think I've managed to work around them well enough.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 17, 2015)

I have 8 rocks. (and 2 ponds)

I think you end up with more rocks if you have smaller rivers and less ponds. I nearly always pick towns with the minimum length rivers (6 acres with river flowing) and every main town I've had has atleast 8 rocks.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 17, 2015)

I have 8 rocks and 4 ponds.


----------



## danceonglitter (Feb 17, 2015)

I think I have 8 rocks (trying to go through my town in my mind because I left my 3ds in my room) and 2 ponds


----------



## DCB (Feb 17, 2015)

Too many


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 17, 2015)

I still stand by my 2013 answer of "too many" considering I still have the same town.


----------



## smalltowncrossing (Feb 17, 2015)

My town has 7 rocks and they are in okay spots. Two of them are in really bad spots and i have 4 ponds and i wish i could restart my town because it is really bugging me


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 17, 2015)

I have 5 rocks. Wow. I didn't realize that lol. I have 2 ponds as well.


----------



## Wruffy (Feb 4, 2018)

I currently have 11 rocks including the gem rock as well as 3 ponds, I've got 1 other friend who has 10 including gem rock but I've never met anyone else who has a solid 11 like I do. Doing some research, I've found that 11 is the maximum any town can have, 10 if you don't want to include the gem rock.


----------



## Tee-Tee (Feb 4, 2018)

I have about 6 rocks and 2 lil ponds ^^


----------



## Imbri (Feb 4, 2018)

I have 5. Only 1 is slightly inconvenient in placement, so I can't complain too much about it.

I also have 3 ponds - two up by my entrance and 1 down behind Town Hall.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 4, 2018)

1 pond. I'm not sure how many rocks but probably 6-8. Either I really don't notice a lot or I was good at hiding them lol


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 4, 2018)

i have too many....it's either lots of ponds or lots of rocks


----------



## thisistian (Feb 4, 2018)

Too many.

Fortunately, I just have 2 ponds.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2018)

I have four ponds and seven rocks. 

All the rocks are in the way too! :-/


----------



## Moon Witch (Feb 4, 2018)

i have 6 rocks and 3 ponds

i love ponds and am willing to pay the price of more rocks

2 of the rocks are 3 diagonal spaces apart from each other but i think it's kind of cute, i have a few ideas for landscaping that i hope to try soon ^^


----------



## lilmarshal (Feb 4, 2018)

too many ;c


----------



## Marte (Feb 4, 2018)

7 rocks  I don't really bother with them, none of them are in the way. _besides that one rock in front of the train station, ughghghhghhhh_


----------



## ElderPlops (Feb 4, 2018)

Haven't counted, BUT I don't have any rocks directly outside of my train station. Finally! My previous town had 2 and it was really hard to build an entrance because those darn rocks were constantly in the way. I've walked around and I haven't seen any rocks I hate, lol.


----------



## Nenya (Feb 4, 2018)

Gee, how lucky can you get? 

Nine rocks, three ponds...I kid you not! There are only two that I wish I could move...


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2018)

Nenya said:


> View attachment 214211Gee, how lucky can you get? View attachment 214211
> 
> Nine rocks, three ponds...I kid you not! There are only two that I wish I could move...



NINE! O_O 

I've never heard of that many! LOL


----------



## Nenya (Feb 4, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> NINE! O_O
> 
> I've never heard of that many! LOL



I know, right? This knowledge will definitely make some people more conscious of rocks when map resetting, hehe!


----------



## carp (Feb 4, 2018)

six yo


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Feb 4, 2018)

Awright, who's the dork that revived a 2 years dead thread? -.<
I have 6 rocks and 1 pond.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2018)

Ably.Saucey said:


> Awright, who's the dork that revived a 2 years dead thread? -.<
> I have 6 rocks and 1 pond.



Isn't it better than making a duplicate thread? 
I've seen dozens, all about the same thing. 

It's good to see people using threads that are already made. 

I google things that take me to old threads here, and reply to them, as they are to do with what I'd searched for. ^_^


----------



## Nightstar (Feb 4, 2018)

TOO MANY >:C

I don't remember an exact number. They're not too obtrusive so far but it's still a little irritating. I guess having only one pond kinda makes up for it.


----------



## Tiffany (Feb 4, 2018)

7 rocks and I think 3 ponds,all on the upper half of town. I don't have a problem with where the rocks are, I was worried one would be in the way of where I wanted my police station but I was lucky. In my old town one was right in the way of where I wanted to put a bridge(you can uproot trees but can't break a rock?). Then again I always have problems placing pwps, always too close to something, not enough space blah blah blah.


----------



## squidpops (Feb 4, 2018)

I think I have 5? None of them are really in the way thankfully, there is one that's sort of in front of town hall but I managed to work around it nicely. I only have one pond, the one by retail.


----------



## Nenya (Feb 4, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> Isn't it better than making a duplicate thread?
> I've seen dozens, all about the same thing.
> 
> It's good to see people using threads that are already made.
> ...



I agree with you, Jon! So what if it's old, we're having fun with it, right? I was just reading through them and there was someone with eleven rocks! I thought I held the record at nine...


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2018)

Nenya said:


> I agree with you, Jon! So what if it's old, we're having fun with it, right? I was just reading through them and there was someone with eleven rocks! I thought I held the record at nine...



11!!!!!! That must be hacked, surely? O_O


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Feb 4, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> Isn't it better than making a duplicate thread?
> I've seen dozens, all about the same thing.
> 
> It's good to see people using threads that are already made.
> ...



True. Very true, duplicate threads are kinda bothersome.

I didn't realize how much I lucked out with my rock placement until I started map hunting for Redbow, I even had someone compliment me on where I "put my rocks", as if they thought my town was hacked....

Come to think of it, Chapman has like 4...


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2018)

Ably.Saucey said:


> True. Very true, duplicate threads are kinda bothersome.
> 
> I didn't realize how much I lucked out with my rock placement until I started map hunting for Redbow, I even had someone compliment me on where I "put my rocks", as if they thought my town was hacked....
> 
> Come to think of it, Chapman has like 4...



We need dynamite in the game, to blow rocks up! 

Or at least be able to dig them out with the useless golden shovel. 

(It grows bell trees that give you a max of 75k. BUT, you have to plant 99k! O_O 

WW gave you a profit there!)


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Feb 4, 2018)

Or at least "rent backhoe" option that gives you some set places to move the rock. it could be a pwp or something.


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 5, 2018)

Kate86 said:


> I have 8 rocks in my town!  *feels special* And I have 4 ponds.



Omg what a nightmare.



I think I have 5 rocks and 2 ponds.
The rocks aren’t too bad. I managed to work around them or hide them.


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 5, 2018)

If I counted correctly, I have about 7 rocks in my town. To my luck, their placements aren't that 
bad, so I never had troubles with them when it comes to build PWPs and such.


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 5, 2018)

I just counted the rocks and it seems like there are 7. If I counted correctly of course. I'm just glad there aren't more of them in my town - while I haven't had trouble with them so far, I feel like I will sometime.
7 rocks and two ponds. It feels oddly symmetrical to have a pond on each side of the river.


----------



## SnowLeaf (Feb 5, 2018)

I have 7 rocks (the black dots on my map). Most of them aren't really in my way, mostly in open spaces and behind buildings. The only one that's annoying is the one in front of town hall..
I have two ponds, the one next to the train station wasn't such a problem, but it took a while to get in the right position to be able to fit the police station there. The other one (at retrail) just really throws off my path.. I have to pay attention every time I run by, so I don't destroy any flowers.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 6, 2018)

I have 6 rocks and 2 ponds.


----------



## lPeachy (Feb 6, 2018)

I loaded into a town while map resetting that, no joke, had 10 rocks. 10 ROCKS!
It was basically perfect too until I realized the rock situation was just awful 

My main has maybe 5-6? All out of the way so I don't really notice them and my new town probably has 6-7ish? definitely more than my main though


----------



## Zane (Feb 6, 2018)

From memory I'm preeeettyyy sure it's 6? A couple are right in my paths but it doesn't really bother me which is strange because stuff like that usually drives me crazy. The only one that really annoys me is the one near Town Hall because it interferes with my ability to plant bushes/bamboo in a consistent way around the building. ;/


----------



## Laureline (Feb 6, 2018)

Lotus has seven rocks and one pond. Tbh I wish there was less but can't do anything about it. So far it hasn't been a problem.


----------



## Anactoria (Feb 6, 2018)

I think I have 6 or 7 rocks. Just one pond though. I actually am a big fan of ponds  The rocks aren't bad either, I just wish you can plant things other than flowers around them.


----------



## HHoney (Feb 6, 2018)

I used to think the number of rocks related to number of ponds.

I recently reset to a lovely town - one pond - yet random rocks scattered all over the nice open area.

One pond, 10 rocks. 

Rocks do not bother me as much if they are out of the way...but when they?re in the middle of everything... how frustrating!


----------



## Car (Feb 6, 2018)

8 rocks none are too in the way


----------



## Feunard (Feb 7, 2018)

I think I have 5, but I may be wrong, there's only one rock which really annoys me, so I don't pay too much attention to the other rocks.


----------

